# Accucraft SP M6 2-6-0



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

I just stumbled across Accucraft's centerfold ad in SitG #115 - I am glad to see the standard gauge SP M6 2-6-0 among the items that are going to be released within a year or so.

I recall having answered a questionnaire by Accucraft long time ago, where the M6 was mentioned for first time. Since then, this ad is the first evidence (at least to me) that this loco is actually being made. After all the monster locomotives intended for the standard gauge 1:32 community (T1, Allegheny, and Aster's Challenger), I am looking forward to seeing an ordinary everyday locomotive, that' s suitable for small layouts and short trains in tow.

Michael


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Michael, 
Probably just added a front pony truck to the S-12 and hoping that no-one will notice!!!! 
Who knows WHAT they are doing these days? 
I just wish they would finish the projects on the go, and not say anything about new ones until they are nearly ready for release! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Let us see.....nothing on website, combine that with the amount of time from news to delivery could be like a few others "in the pipe line." Hmmm...more work for Cliff!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I did some research on the M6. It very much looks like an S-12 with a pilot truck however on closer examination it has two domes, the S12 has three.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It's easier to remove one than add one Kent.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard about the Accucraft M-6 at a steamup the other day, and was told that it would have a longer Vanderbilt tender than comes with the S-12. Then I saw this thread and the reference to Accucraft's Steam in the Garden two-page ad. Then a little research into the prototype. 

The prototype M-6 had larger drivers by 6" than the S-12, and the driver axle spacing was even greater, so in appearance the M-6's drivers look to be farther apart. (Fore and aft, that is. Still gauged athwartships for 4' 8 1/2"!) It was a heavier loco than the S-12, and the photos I found suggest that the boiler might be pitched higher than the S-12's boiler. 

We'll either have to wait and see, or pester the heck out of the usual sources. No reason to believe that Accucraft's offering won't be a credible scale model. If it's up to the standard of the S-12 then it's a welcome addition of a smaller US-prototype locomotive. (Not a 4-4-2, Kent, or a high-stepping 1890's Rogers 4-4-0, but it's got my interest.) 

Steve


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Just as long as it's alcohol fired. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just as long as it's alcohol fired. I used to find better things to snort.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wish they would finish the projects on the go 
And let's not even mention the EBT #12, which (a) isn't mentioned in the ad but (b ) was announced long before the T1, M6, GS5, T6, etc., etc.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, the EBT #12 is mentioned in the ad, with an ETA of "Q2 2011". Still no photo of the pre-production model though.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

At the ECLSTS, I asked Fred of Accucraft if an engineering sample of EBT 12 had indeed been fabricated, as I had heard somewhere. He answered "yes", and that it was back to engineering for some changes to increase running time. 

Again according to Fred, ETA is now "next year". He was forthcoming with this info, and it does indicate progress. I guess we will just have to settle in and wait some more. Seems I have mellowed some since my experience with the 4-4-0 project. 

Larry


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

To put the rumors to rest, there is a 1:32 M-6 listed under Accucraft's "under development" page.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

At the ECLSTS, I asked Fred of Accucraft if an engineering sample of EBT 12 had indeed been fabricated, as I had heard somewhere. He answered "yes", and that it was back to engineering for some changes to increase running time. 
Promising, at least. I'll believe it when my dealer calls and says "it's here," but at least there's signs of progress. Hopefully we'll see some sample shots in the future to whet our appetite. 

Later, 

K


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

"UNDER DEVELOPMENT" 
I guess that means anything from "We would like to make this one day" and as in the case of the PRR T1 - Prototype tested and probably already in production to be ready for sale this July, August or September - or later!!! 
As I have said many times - I do wish that they would focus on what they are building and tell us a short while before they are ready for sale! 
I know that it is just some marketing strategy to test the waters to judge what will sell, but is it necessary? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I know in the model airplane world, horizon hobby announces there products when there basically "on the boat, headed here", so 2-3 months tops. I do wish this hobby had a bit more volume to do that.

Doh


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I know that it is just some marketing strategy to test the waters to judge what will sell, but is it necessary? 
From their perspective, it's probably 'necessary' to test the waters by asking for reservations when they consider a loco. I don't mind them saying "would you place a deposit on this loco." I did for the C-16, which took 18 months to arrive. But it did finally arrive - serial #086 i think. 

The problem is that they then go into a state of catonic confusion when they don't get enough pre-orders. Instead of 'fessing up, they just prevaricate and do nothing. They could say: "We only got 19 pre-orders, so the project is on hold. We'll ask again same time next year. Let us know if you want taking off the list and your deposit returned." 

I wouldn't be surprised if there's a legal problem if a seller keeps your deposit more than 2 years without delivering the item!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Apr 2011 01:16 PM 

I wouldn't be surprised if there's a legal problem if a seller keeps your deposit more than 2 years without delivering the item! 



You mean like how the AML K4 project is going? Just was given word that it could slip into 3rd quarter.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Apr 2011 01:16 PM 
I know that it is just some marketing strategy to test the waters to judge what will sell, but is it necessary? 
From their perspective, it's probably 'necessary' to test the waters by asking for reservations when they consider a loco. I don't mind them saying "would you place a deposit on this loco." I did for the C-16, which took 18 months to arrive. But it did finally arrive - serial #086 i think. 

The problem is that they then go into a state of catonic confusion when they don't get enough pre-orders. Instead of 'fessing up, they just prevaricate and do nothing. They could say: "We only got 19 pre-orders, so the project is on hold. We'll ask again same time next year. Let us know if you want taking off the list and your deposit returned." 

I wouldn't be surprised if there's a legal problem if a seller keeps your deposit more than 2 years without delivering the item! 
Pete,
However, I would imagine that for each confirmed order with a deposit, that they could probably reckon on at least five times that when the model is for sale and proves itself to look good and run well. 
I have always believed the "Field of Dreams" theory for our hobby, that if you build it, it will sell!
However, I have to agree that nowadays with the economics of the world, and the shear volume of available Gauge One models, that perhaps this is no longer true and some kind of marketing is necessary.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

for each confirmed order with a deposit, that they could probably reckon on at least five times that when the model is for sale 
David, 

While there are some folk who won't order until they see it and hear the reviews, my impression of the live steam end of the hobby is that they only plan for a fixed run - which certainly isn't 5 times the pre-order number. You can understand the fixed quantity - they have to make a lot of parts and put them together. They can always make another batch if the orders continue to pour in - like the AC-12. 

And don't complain about the K-4 project, Jeremiah. It's at least 2 years younger than the EBT Mike!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

What is the EBT Mike?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 14 Apr 2011 06:47 PM 
What is the EBT Mike? 
Hi Jeremiah,
See: http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=50
East Broad Top.
I guess that it has been a while in production!
Quote from MLS 2008:
_First, let me confirm that EBT #12 live steam will be with D-valve and Walschearts valve gear (website will have this corrected, and it appeared wrong as a misprint in the catalog thank you for the reminder!). I have been told that the engine will be produced in the later half of 2009. I will hopefully have a prototype by next Summer for the steam up in Sacramento. Accucraft has always produced everything we've announced. The amount of effort put into each project is enormous, and that may cause delays, but we do get the products out in the end.__
__
__Best regards __
__Cliff - tech. __
_ _Accucraft Company_ 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeremiah - LOADS of pics of the EBT mikes here - 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionel682/4489636624/

Mind you, if you have a desprit need for one, Rich Yoder offers a beautiful sparkie version for around $3.5K. 

http://www.richyodermodels.com/rym_loco_ebt14.htm

Mind you don't eat any of his models, especially if you are under sixteen. That's what it says on the website. Guess that's meant for the innocent souls who live in the next state down from Oregon, eh? 

See your email, too! 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Tac. 
Didn't ever notice that down on Accucrafts scheduled projects.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremiah, since you are a relatively new steamaholic, you should familiarize yourself with the term "ACCUCRAFT TIME". Many of us oldtimers can fill you in on the gritty details if you have a lot of (real) time to waste. Otherwise, just take a long breath and relax--it's just a hobby! (Say I who was ready to do battle over the 4-4-0 project a few years ago). 

I actually told the dealer that I ordered my #12 from that I hoped he and I would live long enough to take delivery. 

Larry


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Larry, 
Sadly I am learning that. Seeing as I don't have anything to run in the meantime, I guess is why I am more impatient than others who already have something to boil some water with.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually told the dealer that I ordered my #12 from that I hoped he and I would live long enough to take delivery
My dealer is much younger thanIi, so he's going to be around to take delivery. But the Train Fund money is just sitting there waiting for my #12, and the trouble-and-strife (wife) may decide there are better uses for $3K. 

The Yoder Mikado is only $3K, btw. What we've chosen to forgive and forget is that Accucraft announced both #12 and #14/15 [two different classes of EBT Mikados] in both live steam and electric. After Rich Yoder started shipping his #14/15 electric model, Accucraft quietly dropped their 14/15 plans. Which is fair enough - there just aren't enough EBT fans out there to warrant two models. Rich Yoder still has a few mikados in stock - I think he was hoping they'd all be sold by now.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're looking for something to boil water with, Caboose Hobbies has two or three Accucraft live steam moguls for sale, all around $1200 if I recall correctly. (Not the SP moguls mentioned in the subject, but their narrow gauge moguls.) The moguls are reputed to be good runners--certainly the ones I've seen have been. In fact, if someone could please buy all of them so I'm no longer tempted, that'd be great. Like Pete and Larry, I'm patiently waiting (and waiting) for the EBT mikado. I figure it'll be a nice present to myself for when my daughter graduates. The question is, will it be Kindergarten, High School, or her Ph.D?  

Later, 

K


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info K. 

It isn't really a matter of availability of some nice priced used and new locos, it is more of cost. I am not going to be buying multiple live steam engines and definitely won't touch one that I think is not for me. I am anxious, but not desperate.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 15 Apr 2011 08:28 AM 
The Yoder Mikado is only $3K, btw. 





...so for $500 you're going to flay me alive with hot pincers?

oy.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, some here in the eastern colonies can get a bit testy when discussing getting an east coast (vs Colorado/west coast) steamer. If not testy, then definitely detail-oriented. At one point, I considered getting a K-28 and stripping it, then re-building it to look east coast-ish. (Did EBT operate the only narrow gauge 2-8-2's in the US east, excluding current museum engines?) I'm not sure. 

Larry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, I guess the attitude comes from you poor millions of east-coasters all being crowded into the strip between the Appalachians and the ocean. You really need to come out west like me and mrs tac do! Beautiful Oregon has the population of the Yankee Stadium on a Cubs' celebration commemorative game. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

The Southern Pacific's Moguls were commonly known as Fresno Mallets because one could manage about the same tonnage in the nearly level San Joaquin Valley that a cab-ahead could manage in the mountains. My own taste would be for an as-built Harriman Consolidation, but this is perhaps too esoteric for production.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

so for $500 you're going to flay me alive with hot pincers? 
Tempting, but no. I just wanted to encourage any potential buyers with a lower price estimate!


----------

